# fluency in 1 year?



## xxatti

I hope Im posting this in the right forum. It's not a technical question, but it is about a slavic language.

Anyways, I need some honest opinions here. I've decided that I want to attend university where the language of instruction is Russian. Now here's the catch, I dont speak Russian . I know some vocabulary and a few phrases from my friends; and I can get around with the most basic level of "broken" conversation (that's putting it very generously). I am more or less a complete beginner. So I am going to take this year long preparatory course (course is technically 9 months) offered by the university, which is basically supposed to teach me the language and "prepare" me for whatever else I may need before I start the real university courses the following year.

So here's my question... is it realistic for me to be able to learn Russian well enough to study at a complex university level within only 1 years time frame?? Or am I setting myself up for failure here??


----------



## papillon

Xxatti, welcome to the forum.

I think your goals are very realistic. In my opinion, 9 month of intensive language training is enough time to become fluent in pretty much any language. I remember, when I was studying at my University, we had foreign students (Africa, Asia, Latin America) who had exactly one year to learn Russian before they began their study. Most of them started at zero and became pretty fluent at the end of that year. Initially, you will probably not understand 100% of the lectures,  but with time you are likely to get better and better.

Another  thing to remember is that, while Russian is indeed somewhat difficult to learn (6 cases + 3 genders for starters) the language is highly structured. Additionally, rules for reading are fairly straightforward; it's not exactly one "read as it's written" but pretty close.

So, I think you can do it. Good Luck!


----------



## papillon

One last thought. I think one's motivation for learning a language is greatly enhanced by the realization that you will NEED to know this language to survive. I am assuming that you are moving to Russia or somewhere in close proximity, for I don't imagine any other country (except those of ex-USSR) to offer a high-level University course tought in Russian. Therefore, you'll need Russian to speak everyday in all possible situations. I think that's enough motivation. I know, as I myself am moving to Spain and my motivation to learn Spanish has never been higher.


----------



## janek

Hello,

It is absolutely viable. A person I know very well learned Russian from nil (she didn't even recognize the letters of alphabet) to a fluent level in 9 months, working full time at the same time. An extreme case of my best student was 5 weeks (conditions: extremely talented and driven, analytical mind, submerged in Russian society for these 5 weeks) from the level of painstaking deciphering of letters to the point when I was sending him to haggle for produkty at the bazar


----------



## Etcetera

Hi xxatti!
Actually, it is really difficult to learn Russian, even if you have more than just 9 months. I've known students of Russian (present and former), and, despite the fact that they all have been learning Russian for several years, they still make some mistakes. 
But it seems to me that you don't need to acquire near'native command of Russian by the time you enter your university, do you You just need know enough to understand the lectures, for instance. Besides, from your post I assumed that the courses the university offers are designed specially for future students, so the main focus must be all you need to start your course. 
And then. when you're a student of this university, you'll have just great opportunities to reach near-native command of Russian, if this language is the main language of training.
Good luck!


----------



## Anatoli

You will have a much better chance if you study Russian ... in Russia.

I knew quite a few students (Arabic, Korean, Chinese and others) who mastered enough Russian to follow lectures and not to be behind fellow Russian students in different complex subjects. Of course, they had no problem communicating. I was about somee Palestinian who had near native accent, grammar, etc after about 2-3 years of living and studying in Russia. There are of course, exceptions, people who didn't like hanging out with Russians, they still could study well.

If going to Russia is not an option - language partners, friends, etc, clubs. You have to be surrounded by language but keeping this for  long time is difficult.


----------



## xxatti

Yes, it is a Russian university so I will be in a Russian speaking environment. I must study everything in Russian and attend classes with the natives. True, I only need to be able to understand the lectures at 1st, but lectures can be quite complex . Im sure I'll be fine by the 2nd-3rd year, but I still have to take exams and pass the 1st year. I must say though, Im a little concerned when you say people study Russian for years and still have problems with it.


----------



## Jana337

xxatti said:
			
		

> Yes, it is a Russian university so I will be in a Russian speaking environment. I must study everything in Russian and attend classes with the natives. True, I only need to be able to understand the lectures at 1st, but lectures can be quite complex . Im sure I'll be fine by the 2nd-3rd year, but I still have to take exams and pass the 1st year. I must say though, Im a little concerned when you say people study Russian for years and still have problems with it.


Come on, not everyone is properly motivated and focused (and I think that you are!). If you are a part of an English-speaking, international team, your progress is necessarily slow. 

I am looking forward to the traffic you will generate here.  Please do not hesitate to share any questions you have and also work on small translations every day. They will be proofread by our natives. It works like a charm! 

Jana


----------



## übermönch

Russian is comlicated on one hand, on the other it's very structured. Everything follows a pack rules with (almost) no exeptions. Pronounciation is also very specific, however it is very clear and hard and thus easier to understand. I, however doubt you'll ever need all the complicated grammatical structures or correct pronounciation for your studies. There are lots of students from latin america, africa and all other parts of the world with poor knowledge of Russian over there. From what I've heared from a guy who was studying there with near zero knowledge of the language(well, he might have forgotten it), it was sufficient to write down a bunch verbs and nouns in the basic forms in a comprehensible composition.


----------



## xxatti

Ok, well it sounds like this goal is fairly within reach then . Hopefully everything works out as planned and I will be just fine by the time I start the real university classes. I guess I'll find out about a year from now.


----------



## Insider

Hello xxatti,

let me write my opinion.

In one year of styding Russian you'll get a good knowledge, but I suppose it won't be enough to study at the University. You'll have an opportunity of lingual practise and that's very good, but you won't learn reading/writing on the same level as speaking. And, of course, it depends on your future major. If you try to study philosophy or medicine after one year of studying Russian, believe me, you won't pass final exams at the end of semester. 

I'm not sure if my opinion is correct. 

If you want we can make an attempt to speak/to write in Russian.


----------



## Etcetera

Insider said:
			
		

> In one year of styding Russian you'll get a good knowledge, but I suppose it won't be enough to study at the University. You'll have an opportunity of lingual practise and that's very good, but you won't learn reading/writing on the same level as speaking. And, of course, it depends on your future major. If you try to study philosophy or medicine after one year of studying Russian, believe me, you won't pass final exams at the end of semester.


I've assimed from Xxatti's original post that the courses in question are teaching Russian just in order to make the students able to understand what they will hear in their lectures. So, Xxatti may not learn words in kitchen, for instance, but it would be easy enough for him (her?) to understand those lectures. 
Well, I've been learning English for 10 years by now, and I can discuss various lingustic issues both here at WR and in our University classes, but in the kitchen, say, I feel just clueless.


----------



## vince

I would think that you would need to be speaking Russian everyday for hours at a time for the next 12 months in order to be fluent in one year. Just reading books and doing conjugation drills won't cut it. You need to be in constant contact with native speakers.

Unless of course you already speak Ukrainian or Belarussian.


----------



## Jana337

Xxatti has already been exposed to Czech; it will facilitate the start somewhat. 

Jana


----------



## Etcetera

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Xxatti has already been exposed to Czech; it will facilitate the start somewhat.
> 
> Jana


That will help, undoubtedly. 
Then, Xxatti, don't listen to what some sceptically minded people may say, just study Russian and enjoy it!


----------



## xxatti

Ok, just to clear a few things up... as there seems to be a bit of confusion. 

I would be studying in Russia where the native language is Russian. Therefore I will be surrounded by native speakers. The course I'd be initially taking (which last 9 months) would just be a prelimiary type of course. After that course is over, then I would start the university degree program the following year. All of the university classes will be in Russian, and I must complete the entire degree program at the university just as the regular citizens must. This is not some sort of erasmus study abroad thing, nor is this the sort of thing where I study Russian in California and then move to Russia. I would be living and studying in Russia all at the same time.


----------



## xxatti

Etcetera said:
			
		

> That will help, undoubtedly.
> Then, Xxatti, don't listen to what some sceptically minded people may say, just study Russian and enjoy it!


Yes. Thanks for the advice. I will just stay focused and see how far I've come after the 1st year. I think my goal is within reach.


----------



## Etcetera

Xxatti, if not a personal question - then to which city in Russia are you going?
Anyway, if so - then I think there's no need to worry.  The fastest way to learn a language is to learn it in the country where this language is spoken.


----------



## Jana337

xxatti said:
			
		

> Ok, just to clear a few things up... as there seems to be a bit of confusion.
> 
> I would be studying in Russia where the native language is Russian. Therefore I will be surrounded by native speakers. The course I'd be initially taking (which last 9 months) would just be a prelimiary type of course. After that course is over, then I would start the university degree program the following year. All of the university classes will be in Russian, and I must complete the entire degree program at the university just as the regular citizens must. This is not some sort of erasmus study abroad thing, nor is this the sort of thing where I study Russian in California and then move to Russia. I would be living and studying in Russia all at the same time.


Please tell us what you are going to major in (if you know it already). We could tailor our replies and recommendation to your specific needs. 

Jana


----------



## xxatti

I actually just sent a PM to another member about those things. The reason I didnt give a city is because Im still deciding between 3 universities, one of which is in Ukraine. But the requirements are all the same. Im gonna cut and paste the PM since Im running late here:

I was concerned because I would in fact be studying medicine, and although I know a lot, and the science is all the same (despite the language difference) its still quite a difficult subject. But I do have some language experience on my side. I guess I'll just have to give it my best shot and see what happens.


----------



## vince

xxatti said:
			
		

> Ok, just to clear a few things up... as there seems to be a bit of confusion.
> 
> I would be studying in Russia where the native language is Russian. Therefore I will be surrounded by native speakers. The course I'd be initially taking (which last 9 months) would just be a prelimiary type of course. After that course is over, then I would start the university degree program the following year. All of the university classes will be in Russian, and I must complete the entire degree program at the university just as the regular citizens must. This is not some sort of erasmus study abroad thing, nor is this the sort of thing where I study Russian in California and then move to Russia. I would be living and studying in Russia all at the same time.


In that case, of course you will be fluent in 12 months!

I know of a guy from Hong Kong who did a full year exchange to France and after 6 months he could speak fluently (despite making many mistakes).

Especially since you already know Czech it should be a breeze. There is nothing to stress about.


----------



## Insider

Etcetera said:
			
		

> I've assimed from Xxatti's original post that the courses in question are teaching Russian just in order to make the students able to understand what they will hear in their lectures. So, Xxatti may not learn words in kitchen, for instance, but it would be easy enough for him (her?) to understand those lectures.
> Well, I've been learning English for 10 years by now, and I can discuss various lingustic issues both here at WR and in our University classes, but in the kitchen, say, I feel just clueless.


 

I think that every class has a lecture and a practise. How do you think, is it OK for a person to do a reading homework and than answer in a written form 20 question in language that he've been studying just one year?  

As for me, it's uncorrect to compare English and Russian, because English is much more popular and used everywhere: movies, internet, books etc... It's just my opinion. 

By the way, I'm sure that St. Peterburgh is one of the most gorgeous cities in East Europe and even in Europe at all.


----------



## Maroussia

Hello,

From what I have been personally witnessing with Russians coming to France, having learned the language in Russia, and being really impressive, if you put aside the fact that Russian language gives you enhanced abilities towards learning other languages, I guess you can trust the teaching there to give you all chances to succeed in 9 months. About grammar, as my teacher used to say : "it is easy, the is a exception to each rule and a rule for each exception", but trust me, the spopken language was there before grammar and practice helpos a lot.

I wish foreign language teaching was as good everywhere as it is in Russia.

Maroussia (learned Russian in France - lucky the teacher was basically good and dedicated, but, "Boje Moï", the method stinks. Learned English in France and am virtually bilingual, but not thanks to my teachers)


----------



## babywoman

Hi there,
I just would like to give you additional information on this language. I think that before mastering the Russian language at such a level which would enable you to do your studies in this language, you will have a hard time as a slavic language has nothing to do with other languages. Now it is improtant to say that whatever language you start studying, it's never easy. That is why I'd like to make it a point that if you are really decided to do that, go ahead! Nothing is impossible. I started studying at Sorbonne University in Paris and my French was quite limited at that time. However, I managed it! But I studied hard! 

If you need some more information with this respect, don't hesitate to ask. 

Monika


----------



## martinemussies

I was in Russia just one summer and I learned sooooo much more than in all my Russian lessons at home. If you háve to speak Russian, you will remember everything much faster   GOOD LUCK!


----------



## xxatti

Well, It's been a while since I made this post. So here's an update on my situation....

I've been at my university studying Russian language for nearly 3 months now. Natuarally Im no where close to what I would consider fluent yet. But at this point I can get around the city, buy things in stores and restaurants (read menus), etc. with no problems. I can hold normal conversations with people without too much trouble, so long as the topic is not too complex and people dont use extremely difficult vocabulary. And somehow my non English speaking friends and I manage to communicate with each other. Often times I wont understand some of things they say, but we manage to get by.

I still cant understand most tv programs; especially things like the news. And I still cant understand movies well enough to go to the cinema (no english subtitles ). But hopefully that will change soon. But Im starting to be able to recognize and understand some of the words to songs they play on MTV, etc. and I even memorized the lyrics to a russian rap song so I could use it to practice my speech. 

So far Im happy with my progress. 3 months ago I knew practically nothing except some basic vocabulary. I've got another 6 months to go. So Im hoping that if all continues well, that I will speak well enough to start studying at the university in the fall.


----------



## Bonjour

xxatti said:


> I hope Im posting this in the right forum. It's not a technical question, but it is about a slavic language.
> 
> Anyways, I need some honest opinions here. I've decided that I want to attend university where the language of instruction is Russian. Now here's the catch, I dont speak Russian . I know some vocabulary and a few phrases from my friends; and I can get around with the most basic level of "broken" conversation (that's putting it very generously). I am more or less a complete beginner. So I am going to take this year long preparatory course (course is technically 9 months) offered by the university, which is basically supposed to teach me the language and "prepare" me for whatever else I may need before I start the real university courses the following year.
> 
> So here's my question... is it realistic for me to be able to learn Russian well enough to study at a complex university level within only 1 years time frame?? Or am I setting myself up for failure here??


 
As much as anyone would love to believe fluency is possible within 1 year of whatever intensive program...I don't think so. Yes, a person will probably be able to speak somewhat decent and support a conversation, but I think fluency comes after several years of theoretical studies and non-theoretical practice. I don't think it's possible to be truly fluent after just 1 year of studying language. Plus, the intensity may not do good at all! Sometimes, slower is the better path cause it lets knowledge to settle down instead of constantly trying to learn as much as possible. Grammar (theory), after all, cannot be taken away from speech and whatever evrb says (for instance, that you don't need to learn grammar too much if you just submerge into practical speaking every day-that may be true for little children but not for the adults with already established mother tongues  )-grammar is the base of language, upon which everything else is built. Thus (sorry for so much ramble  ) I think fluency within one year isn't possible but this year will definately lay a base for future studies if one truly wants to learn the language. Good luck


----------



## Bonjour

xxatti said:


> Ok, just to clear a few things up... as there seems to be a bit of confusion.
> 
> I would be studying in Russia where the native language is Russian. Therefore I will be surrounded by native speakers. The course I'd be initially taking (which last 9 months) would just be a prelimiary type of course. After that course is over, then I would start the university degree program the following year. All of the university classes will be in Russian, and I must complete the entire degree program at the university just as the regular citizens must. This is not some sort of erasmus study abroad thing, nor is this the sort of thing where I study Russian in California and then move to Russia. I would be living and studying in Russia all at the same time.


 
You know that almost all exams in Russian universities are oral, right? It's not just a test where you sit down and have multiple choice etc...You come, pick your ticket, sit down and prepare to answer to the professor by orally telling him/her about the topic of your exam ticket.....Will this 9 months of whatever intensive program prepare you for that? Yes, of course, usually professors give the list of questions that are gonna be on the exam, but it's like 100+ questions (2 in one ticket approximately)....You can also ask other students for their notes and so on.....you can make it work, I think...but I should say, Russian universities are different from the US universities. Personally, I like US universities more cause it's better structured, you take less courses per semester (in US there's usually a summer semester, which is a compensation for less courses during fall and spring semesters) ...in Russia there's only two semesters and there're about 4-6 (~) exams and before them you have to pass so-called zachets (may be about same amount of courses)...Yeah, it's a lot of courses....They check attendance and so on.....but the grade you get for your final exams (the oral ones) is what goes on your record (and the teacher looks at you and sees if you missed lots of lectures...and then decides what grade he'll give you....you may have spoken good on the topic you pulled but if you missed classes, he may gove you B instead of A).....Well, anyway, good luck cause those oral exams suck


----------



## Bonjour

vince said:


> I know of a guy from Hong Kong who did a full year exchange to France and after 6 months he could speak fluently (despite making many mistakes).
> 
> .


 
Sorry for negativity, but I do not consider that good-fluent but with mistakes. It's better learn to speak w/o mistakes. It's much harder to correct what's already setlled down. Fluency, after all, is not only an ability to fluently speak, but ability to speak properly and read and understand speech etc etc ect


----------



## Bonjour

ooops, I didn't realize the topic was so old  Well, it'd be nice to know, how's the author doing...those 9 months should be long gone by now


----------



## Setwale_Charm

I knew someone who achieved a very high level in Russian in less thana year. But he was an Intelligence person or someone of the kind


----------



## babywoman

Hi,

I am pleased for that person. But I am telling you that you can't acquire a high level of knowledge regarding a language in a year. Not even in 7 years. I speak 5 languages and I can tell you that it is not that easy at all. Of course, in a year, I was able to communicate, but I cannot claim that I am completely fluent in any of these five languages. Of course, it is my point of view. I am sure that there are such inteligent and talented people who are able to learn anything in no time. But it is rather scarce. I learnt English and subsequently passed the Cambridge certificate in 7 months. I have been studying English for 5 years now and I esteem that I have made a considerable progress. But I would not maintain that I master this language. 
However, it is slightly different when you study a language in that particular country. It is much easier. You are right! Well, good luck to you.


----------



## xxatti

babywoman said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am pleased for that person. But I am telling you that you can't acquire a high level of knowledge regarding a language in a year. Not even in 7 years.


Sorry, but I dissagree with this statement. Not possible to aquire a high level of language knowledge in 7yrs ?? People with no prior knowledge of a language have been able to gain almost native like fluency in that amount of time.


----------



## Jana337

Folks, this thread is turning chatty.  Please refrain from offering anecdotal evidence and stick to the topic.  The cultural forum is full of threads dealing with the speed of learning etc.

Jana


----------



## xxatti

Jana337 said:


> Folks, this thread is turning chatty.  Please refrain from offering anecdotal evidence and stick to the topic.  The cultural forum is full of threads dealing with the speed of learning etc.
> 
> Jana


Sorry, no offense, and not trying to get off subject here; but I just dont understand how peoples personal experiences are off topic. This thread was about whether or not I could be fluent enough (in Russian) to attend university classes within 1 year. I would think peoples experiences in similar circumstances (especially dealing with slavic languages) would be quite relevant to the topic. Could you please explain what you mean?


----------



## babywoman

I agree with you. It's quite interesting to read about the experience of others regarding this topic. So I can't understand either where the problem is. It is not compulsory to praticipate in this forum...


----------



## Jana337

The topic of this thread is whether and how it is possible to learn Russian in a couple of months. It is not a thread about learning languages in general (go here or start another cultural thread); in particular you shouldn't list stories about your acquaintances who learned language X in Y months.

Thanks. 

Jana


----------



## Elena83

Hello
Sorry i just wanted to say small pre history about myself. I am originally from Crimea (autonomic republic) it is a peninsula in the south of Ukraine. I was born in Simferopol, which is the capital of Crimea. We have several big universities where 20% of all students are foreigners in some more, in some less. I have known many students, mostly indians who came to study in Medical Institute there. So before coming they had never even been exposed to Russian, hence the first thing they had to acquire was Russian that is why they had 1 year preparatory language intensive course. After completing this course 99% of them could follow and understand most of lectures read in Russian and could speak quite fluently. It is natural thing to acquire a new language, especially living in the enviroment where you must speak it in order to survive.
I strongly believe that you will manage to learn it in 1 year time!
Good luck


----------



## chyman38

It is very possible. Daniel Tammet learned to speak Icelandic in only a week. I forgot to mention that he is a Savant.


----------

